# Llama Extra in 9mm Largo (full size 1911)



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a LLama Extra in 9mm Largo. (9mm X 23mm). What recoil spring power wise should be in it?
The colt 1911 springs fit it. I have plenty of surplus 9mm largo ammo to shoot up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that Wolff Gunsprings could answer that question.
Click on: https://www.gunsprings.com/


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

This isn't a 1911 exact clone. The 1911 parts, slide and barrel don't interchange. My point is is like to shoot some 7.62x25 tokarev ammo I have stashed away. The 1911 springs do fit it.


----------

